# Tortuous but patent tube? help!



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone could help me? I am getting really upset because after my recent laparoscopy my gynae has written in my notes that my left tube is tortuous but apparently the dye went through fine so the tube is clear. Does this mean that the egg will be ok travelling down the tube or will it cause problems such as eptopic pregnancy or stop the egg from moving? The gynae has given me a follw up appt for 3 months time! So i can't discuss my concerns with him until then. Should i take this as a sign not to be concerned? My GP said if its clear then it should be fine but that the egg might have a bit more work to do. There is no reason for why this tube is tortuous and i've read somewhere about a drug called Zaledex can help with kinked tubes but theres not much info on the net. I'm seriously concerned about this and worried-please help?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Scorpio .... welcome hun,
looking on the positive side at least the dye was able to pass through your tube so it's not affected by any blockage so at least thats a good sign,
because eggs become fertilized in the tube, if the kinks are serious than I suppose theoretically an ectopic pregnancy could be a risk, if the progression of the egg is hampered on its journey to the uterus....but I would try not to worry too much about this until you get all the facts from your follow up appointment.  I suppose in every pregnancy, natural or otherwise can lead to an ectopic pregnancy..... 

Hoipefully a lady who has experience of this can post something encouraging for you - sadly this isn't something I've come across, and as you say the information on the internet is very unclear....
...as for Zaledex, I've not heard of it, and nothing comes up on a google search - however I know that Zoladex (which sounds similar) is a hormone drug, but I couldn't imagine that this type of drug would be useful in sorting kinky tubes - maybe theres something else that can sort tubes - I'm thinking  along the lines of drugs that can unclog tubes elsewhere within the body.

Hope this helps
Sheila


----------

